# GAVITA PRO 600/750e



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a Gavita Pro 600/750e and was wondering if it would be too much for a small closet grow of 2-3 plants based in soil ??


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 10, 2015)

you can dim it to 500,400 or 300 watts, so I would say it has a lot of choices.


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 10, 2015)

thank you for the input... I'm worried if the plants get too tall, the hps will burn them near the end... What do you think of using this light to veg/flower? Anyone had any experience with this??


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 10, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> thank you for the input... I'm worried if the plants get too tall, the hps will burn them near the end... What do you think of using this light to veg/flower? Anyone had any experience with this??


I have read it does great in veg, full spectrum is full spectrum, meaning it works good for both


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 10, 2015)

What wattage would u reccomend running for veg\flower stages?? I apologize for the novice questions, just really trying to get all my ducks in a row before starting


----------



## rob333 (Feb 10, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Gavita Pro 600/750e and was wondering if it would be too much for a small closet grow of 2-3 plants based in soil ??


for the price of them why not spend that coin on a wicked hps setup and also get a better resault


----------



## strate5ativa (Feb 10, 2015)

gavitas are hot as fuck there awesome just not for a closet grow. it would be pretty hard to cool a hps in a closet as well unless you took the doors off


----------



## Sativied (Feb 10, 2015)

It's one of the best choices for a hps setup at the moment. The amount of plants is irrelevant. It's for roughly 4x4, little more or less is doable because of the various settings. Place 25-30" above canopy, put 4-9 plants under it and boom, mj.


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> What wattage would u reccomend running for veg\flower stages?? I apologize for the novice questions, just really trying to get all my ducks in a row before starting


as high as you can without overheating your area.


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

a quick google of gavita tent grow resulted in a couple youtube vids of burned looking plants 

edit: they were the 1000w watt version


----------



## fandango (Feb 11, 2015)

You can count on keeping a cup of coffee warm/hot if you put the cup on top of the attached ballast.


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> a quick google of gavita tent grow resulted in a couple youtube vids of burned looking plants
> 
> edit: they were the 1000w watt version


I run my 1000 @ 825 in a standard height bedroom. I had light bleaching of leaves @ 1000w At 825 still slightly outperforms a new 1000 watt horti. And I bet I could drop to 750 without noticing much difference


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

how far from the plants in general? i want one badly but i'm only playing in 8ft ceilings


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> how far from the plants in general? i want one badly but i'm only playing in 8ft ceilings


about 24 to 30 inches, when I first got it, I ran 1000 and plants were closer,maybe 20 inches from tops, Buds still came out huge. But I am seeing better results @ 825


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

My camera is shitty and lights were on. It is hanging from a light rail, i tried doing it on a rail and dropped another 1000 i had running. It didn't work that well. I have went back to stationary


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 11, 2015)

Sativied said:


> It's one of the best choices for a hps setup at the moment. The amount of plants is irrelevant. It's for roughly 4x4, little more or less is doable because of the various settings. Place 25-30" above canopy, put 4-9 plants under it and boom, mj.


If u had your choice of either the Gavita or an Area51 pw150 for my situation which would you prefer? They're within $200 on price so the difference in cost isn't that much of a factor


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 11, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> about 24 to 30 inches, when I first got it, I ran 1000 and plants were closer,maybe 20 inches from tops, Buds still came out huge. But I am seeing better results @ 825


Is that a Gavita your running?


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> Is that a Gavita your running?


yes sir


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 11, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> yes sir


Any experience with LED?


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 11, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> Any experience with LED?


no sir. when they have a plug and play that is proven, I might look at led, but it seems the DIY led is working for some and I don't want to experiment with them when the gavita is working so well. Leds would mess with my feeding and temp/humidity of my room.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 11, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> If u had your choice of either the Gavita or an Area51 pw150 for my situation which would you prefer? They're within $200 on price so the difference in cost isn't that much of a factor


That's comparing professional horticulture lighting to a toy. But do you have the space for the gavita? If too small the A51 could actually be a better fit.

They are very commonly used in tents, the ballast doesn't create as much heat as people assume, and it doesn't have to be at a higher difference either. 10CM/4inch per 100watt has always been the standard, that's how you get an even spread for a corresponding space. So 40cm/16inch for 400watt and 100meter/40inch for 1000watt. Simple.


----------



## FamMan (Feb 11, 2015)

Are they better than Solis tek double ended fixtures?(sorry to hijack...been wondering which is better and I didn't want to start a whole new thread)


----------



## Sativied (Feb 11, 2015)

FamMan said:


> Are they better than Solis tek double ended fixtures?


Hard to say since I don't even know that one. The Sun System AC/DE Double Ended Air-Cooled Reflector 8 inch is according to a test at growershouse.com better in terms of par than the gavita, but overall Gavita fixtures are simply the best in the world. Not toys for mj growers, we got greenhouses with thousands of them.

The 600/750 is specifically designed to close the gap between 600w and 1000w, to allow more options for greenhouses, not closet/tent "hydroponics" like the many cheap chinese manufactured knockoffs selling streetlighting. Unlike some others it doesn't have fans, yet can be used in extremely high humid areas (greenhouses) and doesn't overheat. That's quality material+manufacturing.



chuck estevez said:


> But I am seeing better results @ 825


Right, that's kind of the point of the 825w setting, save watts when you can get away with, or better use, 825 instead of 1000. When you got hundreds or even thousands that makes a huge difference. Same thing with the 600/750, it basically allows you to avoid using 1000w for a space that can use less than 1k but more than the 600. Good chance it will be my next light setup.


----------



## FamMan (Feb 11, 2015)

Guess I should have asked are the gavitas better than double ended lamps? Seems like those are the two top choices when it comes to indoor lighting.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 11, 2015)

FamMan said:


> Guess I should have asked are the gavitas better than double ended lamps?


No, that's not a better question honestly. Since the best gavitas _are_ fixtures created for the best and original Philips DE lamps. The 1kw philips DE bulb is a little better than Gavita's own, or was, dunno, not keeping up. Their output is higher after a year than the knockoffs start out with so...


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 11, 2015)

Sativied said:


> That's comparing professional horticulture lighting to a toy. But do you have the space for the gavita? If too small the A51 could actually be a better fit.
> 
> They are very commonly used in tents, the ballast doesn't create as much heat as people assume, and it doesn't have to be at a higher difference either. 10CM/4inch per 100watt has always been the standard, that's how you get an even spread for a corresponding space. So 40cm/16inch for 400watt and 100meter/40inch for 1000watt. Simple.


I'm in a space that's 5x5 with 8ft ceilings(walk in closet) and from what I've read, the Gavita may be too much for the small area that's why I was curious about the LED...


----------



## NeilNeverSleeps (Feb 11, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> no sir. when they have a plug and play that is proven, I might look at led, but it seems the DIY led is working for some and I don't want to experiment with them when the gavita is working so well. Leds would mess with my feeding and temp/humidity of my room.


Thank you for the great insight, it makes me feel much more confident about purchasing a Gavita!!


----------



## FamMan (Feb 11, 2015)

Sativied said:


> No, that's not a better question honestly. Since the best gavitas _are_ fixtures created for the best and original Philips DE lamps. The 1kw philips DE bulb is a little better than Gavita's own, or was, dunno, not keeping up. Their output is higher after a year than the knockoffs start out with so...


You are right not better question....actually kinda stupid...I forgot the gravitas are de too. Thanx for info. Definitely will help in with my choice.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 11, 2015)

NeilNeverSleeps said:


> I'm in a space that's 5x5 with 8ft ceilings(walk in closet) and from what I've read, the Gavita may be too much for the small area that's why I was curious about the LED...


That - with a proper exhaust - is a perfect space for a 1kW gavita and will surely be enough for a 750.


----------



## Organja (Jun 8, 2015)

So what's the bare min size tent or area someone could safely operate and cool a 750 gavita? 4x4x8?

I was wondering this myself. May have to stick to my toys for now. I require space!! Don't we all.... 

Good topic guys


----------



## Sativied (Jun 9, 2015)

Organja said:


> So what's the *bare min size tent *or area someone could safely operate and cool a 750 gavita? 4x4x8?


Bare minimum is roughly 3x4x6. That's 1' in height for the light itself, 2' distance to plants, 1' for pots, 2' for plants. That requires cropping or running short fast strains in a sog, and a proper exhaust in any case.

4x4 is more ideal for max yield of a 6/750, a few weeks boosting to 825w. 4x5 or 5x5 work fine too though, a good setup running a 6/750 on 825 can do better than a poor set up 1kw setup. If I were to build a closet/space from scratch I'd go for 4x4.5x7.5 

8' height is plenty, so is 7'. (8' already allows for 4' plants excluding 1' pots).


----------



## Organja (Jun 9, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Bare minimum is roughly 3x4x6. That's 1' in height for the light itself, 2' distance to plants, 1' for pots, 2' for plants. That requires cropping or running short fast strains in a sog, and a proper exhaust in any case.
> 
> 4x4 is more ideal for max yield of a 6/750, a few weeks boosting to 825w. 4x5 or 5x5 work fine too though, a good setup running a 6/750 on 825 can do better than a poor set up 1kw setup. If I were to build a closet/space from scratch I'd go for 4x4.5x7.5
> 
> 8' height is plenty, so is 7'. (8' already allows for 4' plants excluding 1' pots).


Well stated my friend, thank you!


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 9, 2015)

You are joking . . . .sorry this is wrong information!!!!

I can lay my tongue on the integral ballast of the 600e SE when they're at max, for hours , if I had the time. THE coolest running, (non vented) 600w HPS, imho!! The bulb might be your problematic heat source, definitely NOT the ballast!!

I run two of them in a 2.4 x 1.2 and the growth rates are off the charts . . . . and cool as beans, my 4amp SMScom Hybrid, never clicks up out of 3rd gear!!




fandango said:


> You can count on keeping a cup of coffee warm/hot if you put the cup on top of the attached ballast.



#_~


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 9, 2015)

Got something here to back up my reactions . . . .

A reading from a laser temp. thermometer on a Gavita Pro 600e SE, at full pelt, has been for three hours . . . . .







I can NOT drink coffee at this sort of temperature!!!

Lets not forget too, this ballast is inside the grow tent, it's getting residual heat from the bulb just inches away too . . . . . cooooooooooooooooooooooool running!!!! MAKE THE RIGHT CHOICE . . . lol

Bit more proof . . . .

Here's a reading off my Lumii 600w that has been running for just over an hour, OUTSIDE the tent, under a window that laps cool breezes over it!!







Sorry, bad light, but that IS a Lumii 600w at work in the background!! Word up!



fandango said:


> You can count on keeping a cup of coffee warm/hot if you put the cup on top of the attached ballast.




~_


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey also, depending on your budget, and the fact you've already made you're mind up for Gavita , try to afford the EL2 controller.

If the Gavita Controller finds that your fans are just pussies, and can not cool yr closet it will dim lights for you until required, user set, temps are within limits again, if it's just too darn hot, it'll shut down for you all together . . .

The even more expensive option are the Modules, then you can run other things with light on or off, i'e' air con when lights are on, or a heater / humidifier when the lights go off . . . . .


Hope I've helped


----------



## oill (Jun 11, 2015)

Gravitas just oook awesome!


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 11, 2015)

They bloody rock @oill . . . . .

Gavita have not missed out a thing with user friendliness. Their EL2 controller can govern up to 80 lights in two different rooms!!! Turn on AC or Heating at lights off or lights on.
You can program Sunrise and Sunset over a 1 to 30 minute interval. Great for foliar feeding before bedtime, or just before full boar flies in!! (Also great for sorting my ventilation out over 30 minutes, I have to open and close certain windows at lights on and off, the 30 min run up and run down, keeps an exact temp in my tent (Also thanks to an SMScom Hybrid 4amp fan controller)

If you are thinking of professional horti lights, I'm pretty sure I'd not go else where. I've seen light reading online that strip epapillon or what ever they're called!!

Check this video, it's about LEDs but the medical MJ grower in Cal. takes readings from 6 of his Gavita 1000DEs, the readings are far better than the other lights; except for the Spyder LED set up, !!! AWESOME!!!!








Grow on 



oill said:


> Gravitas just oook awesome!



~_


----------



## oill (Jun 17, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> They bloody rock @oill . . . . .
> 
> Gavita have not missed out a thing with user friendliness. Their EL2 controller can govern up to 80 lights in two different rooms!!! Turn on AC or Heating at lights off or lights on.
> You can program Sunrise and Sunset over a 1 to 30 minute interval. Great for foliar feeding before bedtime, or just before full boar flies in!! (Also great for sorting my ventilation out over 30 minutes, I have to open and close certain windows at lights on and off, the 30 min run up and run down, keeps an exact temp in my tent (Also thanks to an SMScom Hybrid 4amp fan controller)
> ...


That test is not fair... You might use the gravita that far away for pansies in a greenhouse, but you would use it closer for our shit right??


----------



## Organja (Jun 17, 2015)

Life's not fair....


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 18, 2015)

Well that video IS promoting the Spyder LEDs.

The point is, when MJ is ripening, (the stage the plants in the video are at) pro growers tend to raise HPS lights to reduce heat, . . . . .so the point of the LED promoting video is that the LEDs do NOT need raising to bring temps down for good ripening . . . you follow me bro???



oill said:


> That test is not fair... You might use the gravita that far away for pansies in a greenhouse, but you would use it closer for our shit right??


----------



## oill (Jun 20, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Well that video IS promoting the Spyder LEDs.
> 
> The point is, when MJ is ripening, (the stage the plants in the video are at) pro growers tend to raise HPS lights to reduce heat, . . . . .so the point of the LED promoting video is that the LEDs do NOT need raising to bring temps down for good ripening . . . you follow me bro???


I have never raised my lamps. Should I be doing that? Would that shorten ripening time??


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey . . . 

ime, raising the lights does not shorten the ripening period, it allows for slower ripening, rather than frantic processing. In the last week of my girls lives, they'll be in 10 hours of light with the lights right at the the top of my 2.2m tall tent, and they'll be running at 75% ish . . . . .

imho if lights are left at the "growth height", the optimal height for max PAR, during ripening, it all happens too quick and fox tailing can happen; and I believe I get a better, more mature, better tasting end product.



oill said:


> I have never raised my lamps. Should I be doing that? Would that shorten ripening time??





~_


----------



## Organja (Jun 24, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Bare minimum is roughly 3x4x6. That's 1' in height for the light itself, 2' distance to plants, 1' for pots, 2' for plants. That requires cropping or running short fast strains in a sog, and a proper exhaust in any case.
> 
> 4x4 is more ideal for max yield of a 6/750, a few weeks boosting to 825w. 4x5 or 5x5 work fine too though, a good setup running a 6/750 on 825 can do better than a poor set up 1kw setup. If I were to build a closet/space from scratch I'd go for 4x4.5x7.5
> 
> 8' height is plenty, so is 7'. (8' already allows for 4' plants excluding 1' pots).


How bout this:
GrowLab 80L: 4ft 11in x 2ft 7in x 6ft 7in


----------

